# zinc deficiency



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I think I have a zinc deficiency due to pyroluria. anyway, i'm not sure what kind of supplement containing zinc is best and most bioavailable. I'm considering purchasing powdered oyster extracts. Are the powdered oyster extracts the most bioavailable? Also, how I should I take zinc, should I take it with certain minerals to increase absorption?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Proximo can probably help you bette with this. But, zinc gluconate is the best type. Take it at night for it will help increase human growth hormone and testosterone.


----------

